# [Resolu] J'ai oublier de spécifier un mot de passe...

## noobux

Salutations, j'essais non sans mal depuis 5 jours d'installer correctement une distribution gentoo linux depuis stage3... Ce soir j'ai enfin réussi j'ai configurer tout les fichiers, charger tout les modules etc... parfait quoi  :Very Happy:  (je suis fier) mais là je reboot après avoir installé grub et : HORREUR j'ai oublier de faire passwd ... donc du coup quand je veux lancer gentoo j'ai login qui apparait... 

Quels sont les identifiants (login/mdp) par défaut si on oublie de configurer cela pendant l'installation?

Comment lancer ma gentoo sans mot de passe défine (ni login) afin d'en configurer un?

Par pitié aidez moi... là c'est trop  :Sad: .

(Je suis un vrai boulet je sais XD)Last edited by noobux on Tue May 17, 2011 8:03 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Reprend la doc d'install à partir de l'étape "chroot": tu rerentreras dans ton install et pourra changer ton mdp  :Smile: 

----------

## noobux

Exact j'ai utilisé mount sur la partition / puis je suis passé en chroot avant de faire passwd  :Smile: .

SUJET RESOLU, jai enfin mon gentoo  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Poussin

Le conseil de maître El_Goretto est tout à fait correcte, mais je me permets de décrire une méthode un poil plus rapide

Au menu grub, mettre en surbriance la ligne que tu utilises traditionnellement pour booter.

Passer en mode édition (touche 'e')

Editer la ligne où tu as spécifié ton kernel en ajoutant à la fin:  init=/bin/bash

booter avec cette version modifiée

Tu arrives au prompt déjà "logué" en root, mais aucun service de chargé, et la partition en lecture seule

mount -o remount,rw /

passwd (changer ton mot de passe root)

sync (pour être certain que les changements sont écrits sur le disque) (devrait être inutile vu la ligne en dessous, mais dans le doute je le fais ^^)

mount -o remount,ro /

reboot

Voilà, ça va super vite et ça évite de devoir ressortir le cd de boot.

Pour info, l'édition de la ligne du grub par cette méthode est temporaire. Au prochain boot, tout est normal

----------

## Mickael

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Le conseil de maître El_Goretto est tout à fait correcte, mais je me permets de décrire une méthode un poil plus rapide
> 
> Au menu grub, mettre en surbriance la ligne que tu utilises traditionnellement pour booter.
> 
> Passer en mode édition (touche 'e')
> ...

 

J'aime; +10  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Comment ? quoi ? On ne mets plus de passwd sur grub maintenant ? Ha bravo !   :Razz: 

Oui, oui... çà va, je sors !    ----------><-)))°>-----------   :Arrow:  [ ]

----------

## Poussin

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Comment ? quoi ? On ne mets plus de passwd sur grub maintenant ? Ha bravo !  
> 
> Oui, oui... çà va, je sors !    ----------><-)))°>-----------   [ ]

 

Je ne comprends meme pas que cela soit possible vu l'inutilité de la chose   :Shocked: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Poussin wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   Comment ? quoi ? On ne mets plus de passwd sur grub maintenant ? Ha bravo !  
> 
> Oui, oui... çà va, je sors !    ----------><-)))°>-----------   [ ] 
> 
> Je ne comprends meme pas que cela soit possible vu l'inutilité de la chose  

 

Cela peut servir dans certains cas bien spécifiques comme les kiosques :

 *La documentation de GRUB wrote:*   

> By default, the boot loader interface is accessible to anyone with physical access to the console: anyone can select and edit any menu entry, and anyone can get direct access to a GRUB shell prompt. For most systems, this is reasonable since anyone with direct physical access has a variety of other ways to gain full access, and requiring authentication at the boot loader level would only serve to make it difficult to recover broken systems.
> 
> However, in some environments, such as kiosks, it may be appropriate to lock down the boot loader to require authentication before performing certain operations.

 

----------

## Poussin

Dans ce cas, je préfère une protection au niveau bios (mot de passe pour booter)

----------

## xaviermiller

Un kiosque est équipé d'un "watchdog" qui redémarre automatiquement la machine en cas de plantage. Un mot de passe BIOS n'irait pas dans ce cas. Il faut empêcher de toucher à la configuration, pas empêcher le démarrage de la machine.

----------

## Poussin

Je m'incline   :Embarassed:  . Je dois avouer que je ne suis guère familier de ces « kiosques »   :Rolling Eyes: 

edit: et j'ose supposer que la machine est inaccessible, impossible de booter sur un support USB/CD ...

----------

## Magic Banana

Vous parlez de deux choses différentes : oui il faut un mot de passe pour empêcher de modifier la configuration du BIOS (et, par exemple permettre de démarrer sur un support "Live") et oui il ne faut pas de mot de passe qui empêcherait le démarrage du système d'exploitation. Comme la première sorte de mot de passe ne protège en rien l'édition de la configuration de GRUB, un mot de passe supplémentaire est nécessaire à cette étape du démarrage... mais, de nouveau, les kiosques sont un cas bien particulier et, en fait, un mot de passe GRUB ne sert, dans l'immense majorité des cas, qu'à ennuyer les possibles réparations de problèmes sans ajouter de réelles sécurité. Par exemple, en cas de vol, on peut enlever la pile de la carte mère pour désactiver le mot de passe du BIOS, démarrer sur un support Live (évitant ainsi GRUB), chrooter dans le système installé et modifier la configuration de GRUB pour démarrer en root sans mot de passe. Si l'on tient à la confidentialité de ses données en cas de vol, il faut les chiffrer...

----------

